# Anyone else garden?



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm getting itchy to start planting the garden and to put together the waterbed and sew seeds. Dad and I used to grow tobacco, and to get the plants started we built a waterbed greenhouse. We built a frame out of 2x8 lumber that looks like a raised bed, and put styrfoam house insulation in the bottom, put a waterbed heater on top, then lined it with 6 mil black plastic sheathing and filled it with water. Half inch PVC tubing was attached to the sides to make an arch, which was then covered with spun polyester row covering stapled to the sides. Around the first week of April, we would get tobacco seedlings in 1000 plant trays and have to transplant them into larger 240 cell styrofoam trays filled with potting soil. One year just for kicks Dad had a couple of empty trays so he sowed tomato, cabbage, pepper, and marigold seeds. Six weeks later, right around Memorial Day, we had more vegetable seedlings than we could use and they looked far better than what was available in the stores. We no longer grow tobacco, but we still put together a vegetable bed every year. I always plant extra seeds just in case of a low germination rate. Many neighbors and friends get finished plants as long as they like our varieties and timing. We still have the one row tobacco setter to plant the whole garden. We usually have >60 tomato plants and put out 1 lb of green bean seeds, plus all the other stuff. 

I sowed lettuce and green onions in a barrel a week ago. Unfortunately I know I need to wait until close to April to sew seeds and for Memorial Day to plant in the garden so they don't get frosted on. I'm just dreaming of a garden fresh tomato....drool...hmmm.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:thumb: My dh and I garden . I have ' Gotta plant something ' syndrome too :laugh:


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, we have an asparagus crop of 1000 plants and I soooooo cant wait as that is my favorite crop. We do pickeled asparagus, and I love asparagus omelets !!!! We also have 1000 strawberry plants but the past two seasons have not been good here on the east coast so hopefully this year is. We also plant about 100 tomatoe plants of different varieties, peppers of different varieties, onions, melons, potatoes of different types, onions of different types, peas, pole beans (LOVE LIMA BEANS !!!), and so much more !!!! This time of year I keep my self busy turning the ground and adding in all my goat compost.....I just can't wait !!!! Nothing like a Jersey tomatoe w/ cheese, and asparagus tips done in a hot pan for what I call the ultimate Jersey melt !!!!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

We burned off the garden last night and today my DH tilled it for the first time. Our garden is 65' x 45' and I am soooo ready to fill it in. We didn't have a garden last year due to being unable to allocate the time it takes to tend it but this year things are alittle easier and we get to have a garden, I am so happy


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I love gardening but have not been able to keep it up as much since I got the goats 2 years ago. Let's face it, romping with baby goats is more fun than pulling weeds.  
My son grows a great garden and I pretty much give him free range as long as we get a share. Last year a dear friend bought us bunches of heritage seeds so we will be doing second generation on some stuff.
Being in the Central Valley I am already behind schedule. Should have seeds in the ground by now!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh man, I can't wait to start my garden this year! I have BIG plans: a new greenhouse, a big new plot right off the back deck of our house... Whee! I'm gathering my seeds and revving my engines. It was 70 today and sunny, but tomorrow it's supposed to snow and be very cold -- that's Spring in Colorado  One day I'm dreaming of all my herbs and veggies, the next I'm just trying to make sure everyone stays warm and dry...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We were going to cut ours way back BUT with the way things are looking with the economy, we will be doing a big garden again. 

They can just be so much work. We are going to do more Boxes I guess. It is really my husbands thing, not mine.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I miss having a garden, had to give mine up when we got goats since my garden spot was in their pen. I have the itch to plant stuff too! We graze our goats in our front yard during nice weather, so if I plant anything up there, I HAVE to fence it in. I did grow cilantro in my flower bed last year, heh. I may not get to do a small garden until next year  I just want to grow some cucumber <my 5yo eats one EVERY DAY>, roma tomatoes, green beans, banana peppers/jalapeno and cilantro. I could probably get large pots and grow the cilantro and tomatoes on my back deck...


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I *try* to garden.
I must say it isn't something I enjoy but I do like some of the planted and of course the harvesting.
Our garden last year was 55X110. It could have been better if there wasn't as many weeds.
It was supposed to be a family project but I ended up doing most of the work by hand and put up the money for it (I get reimbursed by my dad). It is a lot of work but is worth it.
I am hoping to do the same this year but without as many weeds.
I am going to mulch everything and plant so all space is used.
I am going to plant that as the garden.
I will have a pumpkin patch in the back of the field that would be 20x10 or something. Will also grow corn again-gotta get the seeds for those planted sooner this year.

I also plan for a goat garden. Beets and greens and such.
At least 2- 20 ft beds ( I plant in 4ft raised beds).
I use different size beds depending on the size of the garden plot.
I have 20ft beds, 55ft beds, and 30ft beds for 3 different plots.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> I could probably get large pots and grow the cilantro and tomatoes on my back deck...


Absolutely! Last year I did my garden in pots and planters and buckets. etc, and I had wonderful herbs and some really nice peppers too.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Garden? We still have over a foot of snow on the ground. Ugh!

I should probably start some of my seeds inside, but I won't be able to turn the soil until next month - if all goes well.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We garden, and before I got the goats it did well...but not anymore. I agree with Luvmyherd!


> Let's face it, romping with baby goats is more fun than pulling weeds.


----------



## Wisendorf (Aug 14, 2012)

*Bacon Lettuce and tomatoes*



Crowbar032 said:


> I'm getting itchy to start planting the garden and to put together the waterbed and sew seeds. Dad and I used to grow tobacco, and to get the plants started we built a waterbed greenhouse. We built a frame out of 2x8 lumber that looks like a raised bed, and put styrfoam house insulation in the bottom, put a waterbed heater on top, then lined it with 6 mil black plastic sheathing and filled it with water. Half inch PVC tubing was attached to the sides to make an arch, which was then covered with spun polyester row covering stapled to the sides. Around the first week of April, we would get tobacco seedlings in 1000 plant trays and have to transplant them into larger 240 cell styrofoam trays filled with potting soil. One year just for kicks Dad had a couple of empty trays so he sowed tomato, cabbage, pepper, and marigold seeds. Six weeks later, right around Memorial Day, we had more vegetable seedlings than we could use and they looked far better than what was available in the stores. We no longer grow tobacco, but we still put together a vegetable bed every year. I always plant extra seeds just in case of a low germination rate. Many neighbors and friends get finished plants as long as they like our varieties and timing. We still have the one row tobacco setter to plant the whole garden. We usually have >60 tomato plants and put out 1 lb of green bean seeds, plus all the other stuff.
> 
> I sowed lettuce and green onions in a barrel a week ago. Unfortunately I know I need to wait until close to April to sew seeds and for Memorial Day to plant in the garden so they don't get frosted on. I'm just dreaming of a garden fresh tomato....drool...hmmm.


Oh yea.Garden stuff cant be beat.I do most all of mine in raised boxes.easy to control weeds.and for an early start ,you just lay an old window over a box and you got something of a greenhouse going.


----------



## Wisendorf (Aug 14, 2012)

*The only way to garden*

I was an over the road trucker for 26 years.Tried every year to make a nice garden.Failed every year because of weeds.drought.or something.Now Im retired.I built 10 boxes. 2ft high ,3 ft wide,16 foot long.Put in some good dirt and manure.Easy to care for.I can sit on the side of my boxes and clean or cultivate with just my hands.The whole garden in about 30 minutes.I was amazed at how many veggies you can grow in small places.I placed boxes far enough apart so I could run the lawn mower between them. And bug problems are a lot less.In early spring I seed a section of a box and place an old window over it.works like a mini greenhouse.We canned or froze all we had room for.Gave away a lot,and of course My goats were there to help me with what was left..Oh and My favorite tomatoe was Burpee Jet Star and favorite melon was that little Minnesota Midget.My favorite goat cheese is mozzerella cause that means pizza.My wife makes the best.


----------

